# Recurrent chemical pregnancies after IVF



## TTL (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi girls

We have just had our second chemical pregnancy loss after ICSI.  Both cycles have ended the same way.....low but positive beta to start that doubles for a few days (just to get our hopes up!) and then stops doubling    I was just wondering whether anyone else has been in a similar situation and what tests etc they did at this stage? Any success stories? 

Thanks!


----------



## Tiffanymi (Jan 18, 2013)

First ivf bfn and second chemical pregnancy. Still have hope but feeling very sad...


----------



## TTL (Nov 5, 2012)

Ahh Tiffany it's horrible isn't it?  But we have to pick ourselves up and carry on.  We are just going to go straight into cycle 3 I think and just keep our fingers crossed. Although I am concerned that having had two chemicals in a row that there is something wrong that hasn't been picked up by the million tests we have had.  Keep positive & keep smiling!  Hopefully we'll both get there in the near future!


----------



## Tiffanymi (Jan 18, 2013)

^


----------



## TTL (Nov 5, 2012)

Anyone else had more than one chemical & then have a successful pregnancy? Losing hope


----------



## Cece0207 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi TTL,

Sorry you have went through this. I am in the same boat   

Have you had any follow up or further tests?

X


----------



## Hopestar (May 15, 2009)

Hi girls
Sorry to hear your stories. I can offer hope -i had 2 chemicals then had another cycle with immunes which was successful !!
Feel free to ask any questions xx
Hopestar x


----------



## LilyFlower.. (Sep 30, 2012)

Hopestar, thanks for posting, it gives me hope too as my last two cycles were both chemical pregnancies.  I was looking at what you had taken,  I was on clexane and prednisole which is the steroids but I assume you had progesterone problems and that's why you took gemstone.  I tried to google humira but I couldn't find anything out for that.  I've never taken intralipids and my clinic don't believe in those and say the steroids will help anyway.  Why do you think that cycle worked?


----------



## Hopestar (May 15, 2009)

Hi lilyflower 
I did chicago bloods and humira was to treat elevated cytokins and il was to treat killer cells .My original clinic did not believe in or treat immune issues - they classed the chemical pregs as just bad luck -i just couldnt keep rolling the dice wirhout at least looking into immunes .I have a short luteal phase so i always knew myself that progesterone was also an issue.My clinic checked levels at ec and they had peaked too early so i could hav missed my window for implantation -hence the gestone.Its impossible tosy which made the difference -personally i feel it was a combination of both.would you consider moving clinics ?or dr gorgy will treat you for immunes while you are cycling with your own clinic (i think)-why not take a look at the immunes thread -thats how i got started -wishing you all the best
Hopestar x


----------

